# all in one receiver, need advice



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

so, in an attempt to downsize and consolidate, I'm currently in the market for a decent all in one home theater receiver. I do not need the speakers as I will build those. but, my yamaha rx-v3200 is just too much and too big for me as are my klipsch rf35 towers, not to mention i have a cd player, dvd player, and cable box.

my plans are to acquire a decent, reliable all in one, hopefully with bluetooth/smart tv capabilities. i want to get rid of cable and just stream netflix, or something similar and have just one unit. i first considered the idea when i saw the samsung htib with the vacuum tubes, but i dont need the speakers.

i know im sacrificing some things, but this will be temporary for the time being until we can eventually get a house. im open to new and used, i just need to be able to rely on it!

any and all thoughts/criticism is welcome; thanks!

not sure on budget yet, but lets just assume it's open to all


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Finding what you are looking for is almost like finding hens teeth. There are very few all in one recievers that dont come with speakers. Here is a Yamaha blueray/reciever combo, it seems to be decent but I wouldnt expect it to put out much in the power department it does say it streams netflix and youtube
Amazon.com: Yamaha BRX-610BL Blu-Ray Disk Receiver: Electronics

It seems to me the best solution would be a diy htpc maybe with a built in diy chipamp


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Finding what you are looking for is almost like finding hens teeth. There are very few all in one recievers that dont come with speakers. Here is a Yamaha blueray/reciever combo, it seems to be decent but I wouldnt expect it to put out much in the power department it does say it streams netflix and youtube
Amazon.com: Yamaha BRX-610BL Blu-Ray Disk Receiver: Electronics

It seems to me the best solution would be a diy htpc maybe with a built in diy chipamp


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm a fan of running an amp right off an Oppo player for a simple system. The amp will be better, the video better, etc. The Oppo has an HDMI in for a STB or external source (two actually, but only one on the rear). Just did this for my parents' system so that the Oppo menu and app is the only thing they use and it sounds AWESOME.

Now...its minimalist and if you want FM or lots of sources not supported by the Oppo (Amazon Instant Video for example), it's not ideal.


----------

